# 2011 BLZ grow



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always tried to keep it simple but There's so many flavors that i love that are available, I'm gonna try and grow 4 different strains at once, This BLZ's from seed, I wanna grow it up, number the pots and then number the clones from which pots they came from, trigger the big plants, and toss all the males, both parent and clone, I want to grow BLZ outside this year, the stem structure is so strong. Tonight I examined everything for bugs and whatever and gave the BLZ a foliar mist of 1/4 teaspoon mineral matrix in quart of water. I transplanted them from 18oz dixie cups at 21 days, these pics are 26 days since the bean went into the dirt.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

Off to a great start!  Is the strain pronounced Blaze?  What are the four strains?  To my not so well trained eye they look a very light shade of green, have you been giving them any N yet?:hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey SKAGITMAGIC,

  I am similar to you in that I like to keep it simple.  I grew only one strain for a long time and just recently started trying a few new ones.  You grow in soil as well and one thing I learned recently to save some time in feeding is how I mix the nutrients.  Of the 3 strains I am flowering right now one of them requires very little nutes, like half of what GH recomends for their 3 part.  The other two strains seem happiest with a 75% mix.  Instead of mixing different batches of nutes for the different strains I just mix one batch in a bucket at the nute rate required for the heaviest feeder.  After feeding that/those plants I just add more water to the nutes I have mixed to bring down the ppm's.  The ratio of nutes stays the same and I don't have to mix more than one batch of nutes when I go to feed the girls in flowering.
  Anyway just a little time saving tip for a fellow soil grower, if you already knew this I'm sorry for wasting space in your journal  

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

I just used that watering method yesterday SSF and it worked great.  I have a few different strains going and they all have completely different needs.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 24, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Off to a great start! Is the strain pronounced Blaze? What are the four strains? To my not so well trained eye they look a very light shade of green, have you been giving them any N yet?:hubba:


 I foliar sprayed them last night with a micro nutrient called mineral matrix, I may need to amend my soil with some xtra goodies, I've got alot to learn about nutrients. I'm useing a coco mix called basement, thats the only dirt the plants have seen.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey SENSI, I don't have the NUTE information excepton the whurkle, shes not very fussy and just gets manufacturers recomendation. Aw evertbodys getting the recomended dose.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 24, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Off to a great start!  Is the strain pronounced Blaze?  What are the four strains?  To my not so well trained eye they look a very light shade of green, have you been giving them any N yet?:hubba:




pretty sure it's blz bud ...as in beelzebub
peter from seedism, "blz bud is named after the devil because it is a very evil weed, is very potent and one of the most stable strains actualy from all the strains of which we have been working for many years now"


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 27, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> pretty sure it's blz bud ...as in beelzebub
> peter from seedism, "blz bud is named after the devil because it is a very evil weed, is very potent and one of the most stable strains actualy from all the strains of which we have been working for many years now"


  I didn't know where the name came from but just looked at probably same info you did, some healthy looking plants,the width of the leaves is unreal, I'm hopeing they do good outside, what I'm really hopeing for is some good taste,todays indica just doesn't have it like the stuff i grew in the late 70s. It's like the real stinks been bred out of it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 15, 2011)

I put the BLZ in the flower room on 4/11, I'm leaving most in 1 gallon pots, i'll clone the females for outside grow this summer.Lack of space and bad planning is forceing this move, I gotta do what i gotta do.The DT in the closet is a space hog,Grows quick, anyway the leaves on the blz are the broadest I've ever seen. I can't cover them with a silver dollar, the;re a true inch and a half. Some healthy stock from seeds a bud got on Craigslist, I'm thinking of takeing a little pollen from my White widow stock and crossing it with the BLZ, I like growing from seed!!! a different breed of Craigslist killer.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 16, 2011)

Last night I ID'd a few females, one that towers over the rest i thought for sure would be male, she tricked me, i'll probably choose her to pollenate, I'm gonna generate some seeds from the BLZ, i'm a seed guy i guess. Real excited about this weed.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 19, 2011)

I sexed a few more on the BLZ grow. The guy who gave me these seeds told me they were feminized, and they were!!! about 50% of them were girls!! Anyway I RE- Cloned last night, I traded 10 of my clones for a CO2 set-up, the tank anyway.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I cornered the dude who gave me the BLZ seed, contrary to an earlier post, I got 11 females from 13 seeds, anyway the father plant of these seeds was a Super Silver Haze, only the mom was BLZ., nice little flowers are forming!!! I'll post some pics later, Growin weed for me's kinda like fishin, I lose real interest after the fish quits wiggleing, I looked at the Whurkle Trichomes last night, getting a little milky, definetly not as crystal clear as they were a week ago, almost time to move them to the finishing shed. I water a last time them put them in cool total darkness for about a week to 10 days,then i give them to the MRS. she trims the plants, then I cut em down and hang em in the same cool shed.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 15, 2011)

The Blz has some serious dense buds, every Trichome is cloudy, the plant I pollinated has real red hairs compared to her sisters, I'm looking forward to smokeing this strain, I gave away some c99 clones today,  in return I'm getting a local flavorite called hootinanny, lol.  I may give state street another go this year. Entered the grow room looking for light leaks today, Flowers showing me some weird growth,  found plenty where caulking had shrunk around boarded window. Also some light comeing under door, My BAD!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 15, 2011)

Sick buds


----------



## 3patas (Jun 15, 2011)

looking good keep the good work up


----------

